# General > Hobbies >  RC SPITFIRE for sale

## alistair harper

Dynam 1200mm rc spitfire with elec retracts and all servos and transmitter for spares or repair. less than yr old crash damaged. gave up trying think i will stick to helecoptors.offers over £100 as cost a lot more. photo can be sent to your phone.

Thanks for looking

----------

